# Ras 115



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone this is my fist post, just thinking of getting the festool ras 115 for some fast paint stripping and just wondering is this the tool for the job or a little to aggressive?? We already have the festool Dts 400 and the Mirka deros just toying with the idea of having a backup sander really for those stubborn jobs any advice would be much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Welcome. I've used it on a number of jobs and like it. Dust collection is pretty good once you get used to the movable shroud. It's solid as a rock.

Now for the more important question...tell me all you know about the Deros. I've been eyeing it for awhile but can't find any reviews except for woodworking. Thanks


----------



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info 

Right as for the mirka this is our go to sander for all the drywall/skimcoat sanding we do which is quite a lot, but is pretty good at any flat surface ie doors kitchen doors etc, its extremely lightweight and makes it an absolute pleasure to use all day!! it is fast and a bonus the mirka dust extractor is compatible with festool sanders too
To sum it up if this sander broke today I would be buying another today!! You won't regret owning one 
Hope this helps


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks. I do a lot of deck restoration. I'm sanding all day long some days removing old finishes, sanding off "fuzzies" after chemicals and pressure washing etc. Do you think with the Mirka Abrenet HD it's up to the task day after day? I'm so sick of the Dewalts, Makitas, Milwaukees etc breaking down after a few months.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome to the group. I want a RAS115, it's one I wish I got when we dropped that coin on them.


----------



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks cdpainting 
Doctors11 I think the mirka would be perfect as for the hd abranet doesn't catch everything but still good dust collecting mine came with 2 years warranty and an extra year if you register it, had mine for over two years now went back in the first 4 weeks (just a niggle) been fine ever since )


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

OK now I'm confused. I thought the Deros just came out. It's the Ceros that's been out for a few years now...no?


----------



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Uk painter!! It's been here for a few years now I was never keen on the ceros because of the transformer


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

OK, that makes more sense. If I read correctly your model has the interchangeable pad sizes. Here we have to choose.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Get the RAS. Works best with 24 and 36 grit for removal. Set the speed low, like 2-3 and keep it moving and you'll clog less paper. The 50 is nice for feathering.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Depends on what you're stripping. I have the RAS 115 and the DTS400 and they are worlds apart. I prefer the Paintshaver for stripping siding. The Ras does a decent job at dust control but not enough imo for lead jobs. It's certified I believe because of the shroud and festool vac but not nearly as clean as the RO125.


----------



## 1fastbrush (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone

can I just ask, paint removal back to bare wood obviously with sapphire paper!! is there any need to go over the bare wood with Rubin paper or is the wood left in pretty good condition? (Never used Rubin)
P.s mainly stripping fascias, doors and windows etc


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

If you're stripping doors and windows you might want an infrared stripper. 
Or RO90 
I use Granat almost exclusively except i have some other paper for the heavier grits 24-40


----------

